# Avira Antivir: Update-Probleme sollen behoben sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Avira Antivir: Update-Probleme sollen behoben sein gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Avira Antivir: Update-Probleme sollen behoben sein


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Joah, hat man gemerkt. Hab vorgestern 30 Minuten den Lümmel rödeln lassen, und dann wollte er nochn Produktupdate starten


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Oktober 2009)

behoben ich lach mit tot oder lade mich in die ewigen Jagdgründe schon 17 min lang

18,19,20,21,22

22:40 nun geht der Download los ... mit ca. 34,1 kb/sek

für 4400 kBytes gesamt

so nach 25 min ist das Update abgeschlossen


----------



## drachenorden (1. Oktober 2009)

Mh, gut, dafür ist es kostenlos - da sind nun mal wenig Ansprüche zus stellen - aber es gibt ja Alternativen ...


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (1. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> behoben ich lach mit tot oder lade mich in die ewigen Jagdgründe schon 17 min lang
> 
> 18,19,20,21



Nee, aber wahrscheinlich steht der Server auf Alpha Centauri. Mein Laptop hier rappelt sich zu Tode. 

*@drachenorden:*
Normalerweise läuft das Update bei Avira reibungslos. Das hat Nichts mit umsonst zu tun.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

Tja, kauft man sich einmal im Jahr eine Computerbild für 2,70 hat man auf der CD kostenlos für 1 Jahr Kaspersky mit Mailfilter und allem drum und dran....und keine Update Probleme.


----------



## Venne766 (1. Oktober 2009)

Geht immer noch nich so richtig, mache aber seitdem die Probleme bestehen immer Manuelle Updates, Dateien liegen alle bei Avira auf dem Server. Und der geht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Oktober 2009)

so nun noch Produktupdate mal sehen wie lange das dauert...


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir gings jetzt. 

Juhu endlich wieder aktuell.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Oktober 2009)

conner75 schrieb:


> Also bei mir gings jetzt.
> 
> Juhu endlich wieder aktuell.


ja nach 25 min war es bei mir auch abgeschlossen zu mindestens das 1.

auf Produktupdate warte ich im Moment schon 20 min

so fertig


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> Mh, gut, dafür ist es kostenlos - da sind nun mal wenig Ansprüche zu stellen ...


 aber wenigstens das die Qualität nicht schlechter wird kann man schon erwarten


----------



## Naennon (1. Oktober 2009)

zu späääääääät

now using Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## drachenorden (1. Oktober 2009)

*@Ghostmarine1871*
Naja, die zahlenden Kunden hatten wenigstens feste Bandbreite und keine Update-Probleme, das ist schon ne kleine Einschränkung gegenübr der Free-Version ...


----------



## Mr.Gambler (1. Oktober 2009)

ich dachte immer nen virus würde das update verhindern


----------



## Fleetcommander (1. Oktober 2009)

Problem ist gut. Das Update lief mit 4 kb/s und dauerte über eine Stunde, um nach Beendigung fehlzuschlagen. Ist mir egal - Bin gestern gleich auf Microsoft Security Essentials umgestiegen. Wurde Zeit das MS einen eigenen Virenscanner anbietet.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Oktober 2009)

PCGH-System schrieb:


> Avira Antivir: Update-Probleme sollen behoben sein


 
Na sicher doch. Nichts ist behoben. Manuelles Update ist nachwievor ist die einzige Möglichkeit oder man machts nach Mitternacht, dann gehts auch.


----------



## Lochti (1. Oktober 2009)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Na sicher doch. Nichts ist behoben. Manuelles Update ist nachwievor ist die einzige Möglichkeit oder man machts nach Mitternacht, dann gehts auch.


 
Nicht Aufregen mach das wie ich,Runterschmeißen, und habe die neue Software von Microsoft Draufgemacht, läuft auch und kostet nichts !


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Oktober 2009)

conner75 schrieb:


> Also bei mir gings jetzt.
> 
> Juhu endlich wieder aktuell.



Pff bei mir gings immer, es geht jetzt und wird auch morgen noch gehen. 

EDIT:
Nein ich habe keine Premium Version.


----------



## Pixelplanet (1. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab und hate keine probleme

was wohl auch daran liegt das ich die premium version habe.

und bisher muss ich sagen es hat sich gelohnt man merkt fast garnicht mehr das es im hintergund mitläuft


----------



## drachenorden (1. Oktober 2009)

*@Pixelplanet*
Richtig - wie im Eingangsbeitrag erwähnt:


> Nutzer der kostenpflichtigen Version waren von diesem Problem nicht betroffen, da man hier eine feste Bandbreite für die Kunden auf den Update-Servern reserviert.


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> behoben ich lach mit tot oder lade mich in die ewigen Jagdgründe schon 17 min lang
> 
> 18,19,20,21,22
> 
> ...




eyy was meckert ihr ?? Es ist kostenlos   da habt ihr nix zu meckern wenn es mal ausnahmsweise nicht läuft


----------



## Kubiac (1. Oktober 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> eyy was meckert ihr ?? Es ist kostenlos  da habt ihr nix zu meckern wenn es mal ausnahmsweise nicht läuft


 

Richtig! So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Nasenbaer (1. Oktober 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> eyy was meckert ihr ?? Es ist kostenlos   da habt ihr nix zu meckern wenn es mal ausnahmsweise nicht läuft


Stimmt schon aber nervt einen doch - vorallem wenn man nicht weiß, dass es an denen liegt. Dachte schon das wär die miese Arcor-Leitung hier.


----------



## drachenorden (1. Oktober 2009)

*@Nasenbaer*
Aber Update-Probleme gab es doch früher auch schon - FreeAV-User müssten doch schon leidensgeprüft sein


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> Nicht Aufregen mach das wie ich,Runterschmeißen, und habe die neue Software von Microsoft Draufgemacht, läuft auch und kostet nichts !


Was steckt ihr alle soviel Vertrauen in MSE? Microsoft und Sicherheitslösung beißen sich 
Ein wirksamer Virenschutz ist nicht mal eben nebenbei zu erstellen, warum gibt es wohl spez. Firmen dafür? Zumal wenn das Teil per MS Update ausgeliefert wird (wo ist die EU-Wettbewerbsbehörde???), wird es auf sehr vielen PCs installiert sein und die Virenautoren werden sich auf dieses Programm einschießen. Wunderbar


----------



## Curry (1. Oktober 2009)

Das klingt doch mal gut.
Für "gratis" Kunden was erleichtern


----------



## BikeRider (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte jetzt schon wieder 20 Minuten. Ich hoffe, es ändert sich wirklich bald was.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (1. Oktober 2009)

das geht mir grad genau so


----------



## Venne766 (1. Oktober 2009)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt schon wieder 20 Minuten. Ich hoffe, es ändert sich wirklich bald was.


Also als ich gerade ma wieder aufen Rechner geschaut hab stand da:
Verstrichene Zeit: 07:18:35
Übertragen: 160 kBytes


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen mal 2-5 kb/s downloadspeed...

Das ist selbst für mich als DSL Light user mit normalerweise 46 KB/s extrem langsam und nervtötend.


----------



## Nasenbaer (2. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> *@Nasenbaer*
> Aber Update-Probleme gab es doch früher auch schon - FreeAV-User müssten doch schon leidensgeprüft sein


Eigentlich schon aber hab seit kurzen leider nur ne miese Arcor-Leitung (unfreiwillig) und die ist so mies, dass ich vermutete es läge daran.


----------



## Niza (3. Oktober 2009)

Als wenn die behoben sind

Habe Windows neu installiert wegen schweren Windows Fehler

Avira Anti Vir Aktuelles installiert 
mit Virendifinitionsdatei 7.2009 
Updates nicht möglich 
nach ca. 10Min immer noch keine Reaktion.

x mal versucht immer keine Reaktion

War wenigstens bei mir so. Alles andere (Updates Internet usw) funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Nasenbaer (3. Oktober 2009)

Niza schrieb:


> Als wenn die behoben sind
> 
> Habe Windows neu installiert wegen schweren Windows Fehler
> 
> ...


Jo geht bei mir auch nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## Niza (4. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hat es funktioniert um* 23:58Uh*r
also fast um Mitternacht
mit immerhin *128KB/s*
in immerhin *45Sek
* 
Tipp : Nachts runterladen zur Mitternachtszeit oder später
(erstmal)


----------



## ichunddu (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute , wer kann mir weiterhelfen.Bei mir funktioniert das Update immer noch nicht.Irgendwelche Ideen , Vorschläge oder Geistesblitze?


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Oktober 2009)

Sry bei mir läuft es, zwar etwas langsam aber es läuft.


----------

